# Federico Buffa racconta "Il Maracanazo"



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)

Spettacolare mini serie ("Federico Buffa racconta Storie Mondiali") in onda su Sky Sport HD e in collaborazione con Sky Arte HD che guiderà la programmazione SKY con 10 puntate da qui al mondiale in cui ogni settimana Buffa racconterà le storie più avvincenti della storia del mondiale e non solo.

Nella prima puntata ha parlato del Maracanazo del 1950. 

Trovo il programma stupendo perché parla di calcio ma anche di storia, arte, cultura, civiltà, musica, letteratura...

Veramente fantastico, se avete un po' di tempo dedicatelo a questo, lo merita veramente.

Qui sotto al secondo post il video...


----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)




----------



## carlocarlo (17 Aprile 2014)

Alla faccia del copyright


----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Alla faccia del copyright



Io l'ho visto su Sky Sport HD e per la qualità dell'audio/video ho goduto certamente di più di chi l'ha visto su Dailymotion però non posso obbligare tutti a farsi Sky per vedere questo gioiello di Buffa... anche se lo meriterebbe solo lui... 

Certamente porta buona pubblicità a Sky vedendo scritto Sky 400 volte...


----------



## carlocarlo (17 Aprile 2014)

anche io l'ho visto su sky come mi sono gia visto arancia meccanica


----------

